# Broke Axel



## ronnielsu (Apr 26, 2010)

I broke my right rear axel today. I have a 6" liift on my grizzly 660, does this mean I will need extended travel axel's due to the lift on the bike? I'm running Gorilla axel's right now, but I'm not sure if they are extended travel axels.


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

You have extended axles. The good thing is that you can buy the gorilla axles in pieces so you don't have to buy the entire axle. What part of it is broken? I can rebuild it and send it back to ya. It will be much cheaper than buying new. Pm me.


----------

